# 50% nubian 50%alpine doe



## Mason&lily (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm getting a doeling that is 50% alpine , her dad , and 50% Nubian her mom . Both parents are registered with ADGA. Now the breeder said she is registerable , what would she be registered as ?? And if I chose to breed her to a registered Nubian or alpine buck what would her kids be ??


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2016)

I believe she'd be registered as an experimental or grade. She will be 50%/50% Alpine/Nubian. If you breed to a registered Alpine, the offspring will be 75%Apline/25% Nubian. If you breed to a registered Nubian, the offspring will be 25% Alpine/75% Nubian. If you breed her to another experimental/grade that is 50/50 Alpine/Nubian, then the offspring will be F2 (2nd generation) 50/50 Alpine/Nubian.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 30, 2016)

@Latestarter is correct except you won't find an experimental or grade buck registered with ADGA, they only register does that way. 

She would be registered as experimental, a "grade" is where either the sire or the dam is unknown or not registered.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2016)

@babsbag is correct
You would always want to breed to a registered buck either Nubian or Alpine and keep breeding each successive generation back to 7/8 and then you could register as an American Nubian or Alpine


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 30, 2016)

You CAN register experimental bucks.

Here is an example  
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=E001322188 

I need to find the ADGA guidebook, when I do I will try to post the details.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 30, 2016)

G. RULES FOR ENTRY INTO EXPERIMENTAL REGISTRY Experimentals are the product of the mating of registered American or Purebred parents of different breeds. The mating of the Purebred or American parents of the same breed, whose offspring do not meet breed standards, or the mating of Experimental animals may be entered in the Experimental Register. 1. When both parents are in the Experimental Register. 2. When one parent is in the Experimental Register and the other parent is in the Purebred or American Register. 3. When both parents are in the same Purebred or American Register, but the offspring is not eligible for entrance in the Purebred or American Register because it does not conform to the breed standards. 4. When one parent is in one Purebred or American Register and the other parent is in a different Purebred or American Register. 5. When a doe is in the Purebred, American, or Experimental Register and she has been exposed during the heat period to more than one buck in the Purebred, American, or Experimental Register, either naturally or artificially, the progeny may be registered in the Experimental Register under the following rules: (1) The application must include the name and registration number of each possible sire and (2) The letter designation of his breed shall appear in the appropriate place on the registration certificate.

H. RULES FOR ENTRANCE INTO GRADE EXPERIMENTAL RECORD (Females Only) Grade Experimentals are the product of mating Recorded grade does or Grade Experimental does to Purebred, American, or Experimental bucks, or may be from unknown parents in the case of Native on Performance. Females do not have to meet breed standards. 1. One parent is in the Purebred, American, or Experimental Register and the other is of unknown or unrecorded ancestry. 2. Sire is in the Purebred, American, or Experimental Register and the dam is recorded as a Grade Experimental or a Recorded Grade of any breed. 3. The following rule has been suspended, effective 2013: A doe of unknown pedigree may be recorded as a Native on Performance (NOP) Grade Experimental if 40 the doe earns the equivalent of her *M rating on DHIA test. The individual doe lactation record page showing the total milk, butterfat, and production must accompany the application. The doe can be recorded as a NOP and simultaneously be awarded her *M status after the proper forms are filed and fees are paid.
NOTES: These pertain to the Experimental Register and the Grade Experimental Record. 1. When a doe is 87.5% pure for one breed and she, her parents, as well as her maternal and paternal grandparents have met the same breed standard, she is eligible to be registered as an American of that breed. 2. When a buck is at least 93.75% pure for one breed and he, his parents, his maternal and paternal grandparents, as well as all his great grandparents have all met the same breed standard, he is eligible to be registered as an American. In other words, for a buck to be American, one parent must be American and the other must be Purebred or American.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 31, 2016)

So after 8 years of registering goats I learn something new. I have always been told that you can't register a mix breed buck. That's what I get for listening. But why would I want to register a mix breed buck is a question I would have to ask myself? 

In your example what is the "experimental" part of that buck, or do you know?


----------

